# Anybody used Seachem's Onyx Sand...?



## inspiritid

I was reading about Seachem's Onyx Sand the other day. 

Seachem's site says: "Being carbonate rich, Onyx Sand™ provides an advantage to any plants able to utilize bicarbonates. (... It) will not alter the pH of the water." 

But I read a post where someone said it raised the pH of their water by a full point. 

Anybody have any experience with it...?


----------



## susankat

I've used it, it did raise my ph some, but the ph was low to begin with so it didn't hurt. It really didn't make much difference to my plants though. Its also more of a darker grey color than black.


----------



## Zook

I'm using it in the upper tier area of the 90gal. It definitely raised the PH by a full step,the PH finally leveled off at 7.7 ish. Should be good for the darter tank your planing,a bit pricy
$18 for 16lb's.Seems to be good for bottom dwellers because it is not sharp.








[/IMG]


----------



## jrman83

Seachem is a site sponsor. I'd go to their forum and ask them...just a suggestion.


----------



## inspiritid

I read everything on the Seachem site (including their forum posts), but I find the data confusing and sometimes contradictory even. I wanted some first-hand experience. So thanks everyone! 

P.S. Zook... I've decided I'm definitely using my local sand/pebbles for the darter tank. But I was thinking of adding some Onyx Sand to a tank in which I'm using Fluorite Black, as I have CO2 on that tank which drives the pH way down. (Dag, I really need a fish room! I'd love to set up control tanks and do all kinds of testing......)


----------



## Zook

That's exactly why I went with a co2 system,everything in the tank is from a low PH environment.The water out of the tap where I live is 6.5,if it is allowed to set a few days it will rise to 6.8 or 7.0,but the tank water would never go below 7.6.....


----------



## inspiritid

I'd love to have 6.5-7.0 tap water. Mine is 8.8+!


----------

